# Leo's ready for Spring!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So last week we had a few Spring-like days, warm but wet from melting snow and showers. Our 2 bigger dogs were out playing and Leo was jumping at the sliding door and barking because he wanted to go play too! I couldn't let him because it was muddy out and I didn't have time to comb him out, give him a bath and blow him dry. I decided that that wasn't fair to this rowdy little boy so I scheduled a grooming appointment. I think he looks adorable and now when he wants to play there will be no reason to keep him in because I will be able to clean him up super quick!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a cutie! I can't get over how tall Leo looks; your baby is growing up.  -Jeanne-


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

He looks great!


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm having the same issues-leaving Zoey inside when Duncan gets to go out, just because of the weather. I love this cut. Is it all right if I take this photo to my groomer next time?


----------



## mmkenn (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the cut too! Looks adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute little cut on cute little guy!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

dickli said:


> I love this cut. Is it all right if I take this photo to my groomer next time?


Absolutely! Take the photo. The groomer used a clipper on his body but scissored his legs.

Thank you all! I was a bit nervous about how he would turn out but I think the groomer did a lovely job and now I can let Leo play more freely because clean up will take much less time!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> What a cutie! I can't get over how tall Leo looks; your baby is growing up.  -Jeanne-


Leo does look taller with his new haircut but he reached his adult height at 6 months (9 7/8" inches at the shoulder) and quit growing. The haircut emphasizes his leg length whereas before the haircut he looked almost like a fluffy caterpillar!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love his new "do". Leo looks adorable!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, Leo looks so different with his new, short do! I can understand why you did it, but he always looked so good with you grooming him. Don't get me wrong, as I love his look. It just took me by surprise.

BTW, they do look taller in their shorter cuts. I'm letting Tyler grow out and he looks much shorter than when in his puppy cut which was very similar to Leo's.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Wow, Leo looks so different with his new, short do! I can understand why you did it, but he always looked so good with you grooming him. Don't get me wrong, as I love his look. It just took me by surprise.
> 
> BTW, they do look taller in their shorter cuts. I'm letting Tyler grow out and he looks much shorter than when in his puppy cut which was very similar to Leo's.


From the time I decided to bring Leo home, I thought I would keep him in a long coat. I just couldn't keep my young dog in the house when he wants to run and play just because of the time grooming takes. I hope to grow his coat back out in a few years when he has reached middle age and his doggy sibs are elderly and no longer interested in such vigorous play. This is just best for now and I do think he looks cute!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Leo looks adorable. We keep Max and Bess in a pup cut. 
So much easier to keep them brushed and clean!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

RickR said:


> Leo looks adorable. We keep Max and Bess in a pup cut.
> So much easier to keep them brushed and clean!


Leo says thank you! I am looking forward to less time spent on grooming and more time spent walking and playing!


----------



## JavitheHavi'sMom (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness! What an adorable little guy! I absolutely adore the cut!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

OMG I THINK IM IN LOVE!!! He's a cutie with his new cut.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Ginger gets groomed on Friday. Definitely going to have the same cut. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We've been loving this new cut for three weeks now! I still run a comb through morning and evening everyday but it takes <5 minutes. Bath time including comb through, shampoo, conditioning, and blow dry takes <30 minutes. Leo has 3 new sweaters, a cute Fleece jacket, and can where his Curli harness with no tangles! Just love the ease and the cuteness!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

he looks like different pup - he's gorgeous short or long coat. I wonder if he can tell he has less hair LOL - is he running around more?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

BFrancs said:


> he looks like different pup - he's gorgeous short or long coat. I wonder if he can tell he has less hair LOL - is he running around more?


He is even more snugly but that is probably because we've had cold winter wear he the the past 3 weeks. Today it's like Spring again. I expect the he will appreciate the shorter cut during our hot, humid summers!


----------

